# k12 program?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I was searching for some info on this program here and didn't see anything terribly recent. I'm thinking about homeschooling my daughter who is 13 and has high functioning Autism. It looks like it might work for us especially to get her through middle school. She's done "ok" the last few years with a special ed classroom but this year is the first time she won't have her sisters in the same school with her (which makes a difference socially) and she's about 3 years older than everyone else there-it's just time to do something else for a while I think.
The middle school doesn't offer much of a special ed program-to me it's just basically babysitting which she doesn't need. 
So, any opinions on this particular program?
thanks!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

www.hslda.org

Go to your state and it will tell you how to contact your local home school groups. See if they have / know of any one else that has a child with the same academic needs as your child. Also, home school legal defense association can help you with what your state laws are.


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.k12.com/curriculum_and_products/participating-schools-in-oklahoma/

We used the K12 program as an online public school in Ohio for the first time last year. Totally free since it's tax funded. We bought notebook paper.

I don't have a child with autism, but my daughter is dyslexic.

I found the program to be very helpful. You do have to complete a certain amount of the curriculum by the end of the year, but you are able to set your own schedule and work at your own pace. They were very willing to work with us on spelling requirements and set up a program that helped her instead of leaving her behind.

She was able to work ahead in her strong areas.

You have a teacher assigned to you. They are always available when you need them, but they will also have minimal involvement if that's what you prefer.

I've included a link at the top. I think Oklahoma has the same program, but I don't know how they would be to work with at the state level.

If you have any specific questions, I'd be glad to try to answer them.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the program for OK is throught the Wynona public schools. If I can find my sons vac record that is MIA I plan on enrolling him also, if not we will do one more year ourselves then enroll. OK I found the link, I will say that my sister was thining about enrolling her son and they were not very nice to her about paperwork, you must have all your ducks in a row and if your child has previously attended school will need a transfer. http://www.k12.com/okva/ I believe it is a bit more structured them most homeschooling as the have attendance requirements I believe and not sure how the face to face meeting work ( say there are face to face meetings on their website, and this is something I need to look into).

I just pulled out my enrollment papers and there is a section that shows what is required for special needs so you would have to go through your home district I am assuming to get your IEP and Evaluation report.


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

The face to face meetings are basically field trips scheduled throughout the year. There is usually no charge and some of them are great.

In Ohio four were required, but we only did three because of sickness at the beginning of the year. It was not a problem.

It is public school, not traditional homeschooling, so there are attendance requirements. Ours was 5 hours a day. OK might be different. You do have 12 flex hours a week to record watching a science show, cooking, etc. Also playing learning games.

We went way over required attendance easily.


----------



## Roamschooler (Mar 29, 2008)

I have two kiddos on the spectrum, and did K12 (in ca) for 3 years. I grew to hate it towards the end...so much so that I pulled out mid year last year. The requirements on the kids were so overwhelming, and we just didnt have time for everything they expected of us. We had to attend Virtual classrooms for hours a week as they made special ed kids do extra ones. at one point I told my teacher that I felt they were trying to run me and every other spec ed parent off and she responded, "thats because they are". I never asked for much (speech and ot), and did my best to do all they asked for. It just got to be too much and none of us were having any fun whatsoever. 

Now, that said, maybe you will love it. I liked it when I only had one child to school. By the time I had three enrolled, (two in spec ed) it was just way too much!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Remember that K12 isn't homeschooling -- it's public school at home. Your child is actually enrolled in the public school system and is required to complete all the same requirements of your public school. 

HLSDA issues a warning on K12 every year and it is _not_ one of their recommended programs. If you need their intervention, it's much more difficult because you have little protection under homeschooling laws, instead you are subject to the rules and laws of our state and local public schools.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I spoke to their Special Ed director last week and she told me Erin is not eligible for their paid program as she is on "portfolio testing" as opposed to standardized testing. Apparently this is an Oklahoma thing as she said kids in other states can still in enroll. I could pay for the program of course but can't afford that this year.
I called the state dept of ed and the guy I spoke to was totally useless. I'm not sure we'll be doing this program this year but I'm still going to find out exactly why we can't. I had to go to Philly for an eye cancer recheck and have not had my mind on this but everything checked out ok and I'm going to do some more calling about it.
thanks for the replies!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hello,
My son and I just started k12 this year and so far we both love it, he works better at the computer than he does at the desk. He is not in the special ed program though, tried to get him in special ed but did not have a current iep.
I have been to 3 meetings so far on the computer, at 2 of the meetings I had a lot of questions answered, at the third meeting I found out that I did not need to be there, and could have left,but it was the last few minutes so I finished the hour. The hours for school in OK are 30per week including P.E.
You can log the hours however you want to do it though.
Rea


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok, I have found out today, finally, that portfolio testing is really not a good thing! Apparently it is for kids that are just severely cognitively delayed. Erin is very delayed academically but I believe it's more due to the way she's been taught. Apparently on the portfolio testing the curriculum also has to follow along with that. That is why they have her doing such low grade level work and why in my opinion she's not advancing. Bottom line is I'm a dummy for not understanding better what this whole portfolio testing entailed.
So, no wonder she isn't eligible for the online curriculum through k12. If she were truly a portfolio kid she would be way too hard for them to provide services for. If I'm interested in doing the k12 program I would need to change her to standardized testing and try again next year. Frankly now I don't know what to do. I would just like to pull her out and try it myself but have zero support from DH with that unfortunately.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

this page may have some information that can help you, http://www.sde.state.ok.us/acctassess/default.html I wonder why they have her on this type of assesment either absolutly uncapable of doing their jobs correctly or on purpose because of funding. I would ask to look over her paperwork as you are trying to understand why she is on this type of assesment and I bet she gets switched pretty quick if it was $$ because the school can lose their federal funding if they are doing things incorrectly.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Longhorngal!

Clean out your private message box. Some of us want to visit with you!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

You have a PM :happy:


----------

